# Need help -Anyone use a Strap/Stomp Pad



## MR_JOSHUA (Feb 23, 2011)

I continue to have a hard time leaving the chairlift; I grabbed two of these from Ebay to help the situation. Now I’m wondering if the chair operators are going to yell at me cause they’ll think I’m actually strapped in. Any seen the Strap Pad out out there?


----------



## glm (Aug 12, 2011)

They yell at you for strapping in on the lift? Where I ride no one cares. I can't see anyone having problems with the strap and if they do, kindly explain to them that you are not strapped in and you are less likely to hurt anyone.


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

If they yell at you for using that at your hill... they're jackasses...

But when you're getting off the lift try keeping the majority of your weight on your front foot; back foot up against your binding mainly to keep it from sliding off. Use torsional flex of your front foot to turn your board heel/toe side depending which side you're getting off.

Also if it helps, before I got used to riding one-footed I would hang my heel/toe slightly off the board to create drag to turn and slow myself down quickly. Then just skate to an area to strap in.

Edit: *This is for getting off the lift without a stomp pad*


----------



## Lowlyffe (Jun 8, 2011)

My friend uses one. Seems to work fine for him. He likes it. Also on the plus side when we cant get a good parking space and we have a long walk its also a handle to make carrying the board easier.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive  Because Stomp Pads Aren’t Always Enough

There is a reason you aren't allowed to strap in while on the lift. I'd rather not have my foot stuck to the board when riding down a lift. I like it out and free to react to what ever shit may happen. Past my first season I had zero desire for something to help me get off the lift.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Bayoh said:


> Also if it helps, before I got used to riding one-footed I would hang my heel/toe slightly off the board to create drag to turn and slow myself down quickly.


This works great for me :thumbsup: you can also use this technique to control your speed IE slow down if needed. We have one lift that I continually use this on. 3 man chair with that is tight, steep unload ramp and always icy with lots of traffic that feeds from another lift that the riders seem to think riding through the unload area is cool or necessary.

Try what ever will work and make you more comfortable unloading. After a 1/2 season, sooner or longer you may not even need it...


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

i mean i guess if you like to look extra gay and like to get made fun of all day honestly just get one of these i use to have one DEMON Zeus Snowboard Stomp Pad - SportsAuthority.com


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

I have used a strap pad and I didn't like it. FYI it's not for using to get off lifts (and it actually makes it harder because you don't have the freedom with your right foot). Its primary function is to use it as alleviation on the lift hill to keep your legs from wearing out as much. It doesn't work very well for that either because the weight of the board doesn't balance evenly between your binding leg and your strappad leg, plus the strap just creates a pressure point on your foot. I actually found that using the strap pad hurt my right foot more than my left foot that was actually in the binding. 

Also, the strap pad isn't as good for using it as a normal stomp pad, because the combination of snow buildup and the strap itself means there isn't much "grip area" on the pad. I was disappionted with its performance and it also makes you look like a dork/noob on the hill, so just skip it.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

A regular stomp pad isn't working for you joshua?


----------



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

I personally use just a set of stud diamond pads just to keep my boot beside my back binding. I wouldn't use a strap in pad because depending on which side of the lift I'm getting off of, I can hang either the heel or the toe of my back foot to use as turning leverage and as a brake.


----------



## MR_JOSHUA (Feb 23, 2011)

Things just aren’t going well in terms of the chairlift. My wife swears the unload ramp is just too steep and icy. Not sure what to do at this point. Fell on my back this weekend. I can manage just fine with both feet clicked in (K2 Clickers). But they keep bitching at me, Oh well.


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

MR_JOSHUA said:


> Things just aren’t going well in terms of the chairlift. My wife swears the unload ramp is just too steep and icy. Not sure what to do at this point. Fell on my back this weekend. I can manage just fine with both feet clicked in (K2 Clickers). But they keep bitching at me, Oh well.


One thing I have found really helps is to force yourself to look about 30 feet in front of you. Do NOT look down when you're getting off the lift. Looking forward makes it easier to see where you're going and how you are moving relative to the other people exiting the lift. Don't try to "launch" yourself off the chair, just left the chair gently push you down the slope. Your standing up motion should happen just as the chair starts to push you down the exit hill, not before. If you try to stand up too early you will probably lose your balance as the chair is pushing you forward. Once you are up and you are leaving contact with the chair, center your weight over the board and don't lean forward or back at all. Slightly bend your knees. Push your loose foot against the back binding for more stability.

But the #1 thing that makes a difference from the 3 or 4 people I've taught is to make them look out and not down at their board. works every time.


----------



## MR_JOSHUA (Feb 23, 2011)

Vaughanabe13, thanks man. Problem solved. I picked up a new board and installed "normal" stomp pads, kept my eyes 20-30ft out in front. No issues at all, finally had a great time without the anxiety of "the chair". Old/new boards pictured below.....Try not to laugh at the Nitro, must be 15yrs old.....


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

You need to get off clickers bro. That is most of your problem right there. You have no back binding to jam your free foot against.

Besides, you're going to like the response of a binding setup way more bro.


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

Glad you were able to overcome the "chair anxiety", but I agree with Leo that it's time to get some traditional 2-strap bindings. It will make getting off the lift even easier and in general they are just better.


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

No stomp pad here. Just press it against the rear binding.


----------



## MR_JOSHUA (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for your input guys. Pictured below are the bindings & boots I bought (but haven’t "moved into" yet). I felt it might have been a mistake to jump on a new board + new bindings + new boots all at once. Now that I'm good with the new board, I suppose it's time to install the new junk. Personally I think it's gonna suck being unable to "click-in" with SUCH ease and convenience, but everyone keeps telling me the same thing, just move on.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Ryan_T said:


> No stomp pad here. Just press it against the rear binding.


+1... Haven't used a stomp pad in years. Just stand up at the end, let the chair push you forward, and ride smoothly down. I agree some lifts tend to drop you down a 6 foot 30 degree ramp, they could use some better thought to their design but yeah. Glad looking ahead got it all worked out! :thumbsup:


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

poutanen said:


> +1... Haven't used a stomp pad in years. Just stand up at the end, let the chair push you forward, and ride smoothly down. I agree some lifts tend to drop you down a 6 foot 30 degree ramp, they could use some better thought to their design but yeah. Glad looking ahead got it all worked out! :thumbsup:


+1 again about not using a stomp pad. I actually think it's way easier to ride without a stomp pad than with. It really surprised but now I'll never go back to using a stomp pad.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Vaughanabe13 said:


> +1 again about not using a stomp pad. I actually think it's way easier to ride without a stomp pad than with. It really surprised but now I'll never go back to using a stomp pad.


Mine fell off my old board about 10 years ago, I went to get another one and my buddy told me off. Said "what do you need that for?"... I looked at him like he was retarded at the time, but tried anyway and sure enough the earth didn't open up and swallow me whole when I got off the lift. Never had a stomp pad since.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

MR_JOSHUA said:


> Thanks for your input guys. Pictured below are the bindings & boots I bought (but haven’t "moved into" yet). I felt it might have been a mistake to jump on a new board + new bindings + new boots all at once. Now that I'm good with the new board, I suppose it's time to install the new junk. Personally I think it's gonna suck being unable to "click-in" with SUCH ease and convenience, but everyone keeps telling me the same thing, just move on.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v488/mr_joshua/DSCN8209.jpg[/IG][/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

Exactly... For some reason I was just convinced that I _had_ to have a stomp pad, I guess because the boards I learned on all had one. I didn't even realize there was an alternative...


----------

